# choice of humidor..



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

so.. im at a crossroads.. which humidor :

1. Rocky Patel Deluxe Humidor - Cigars International

or

2. Havana Foot Locker Humidor - Cigars International

i know the obvious, one is 3 times larger. and i really dont want to go with a cooler as a humidor, bc they seal in everything, and do not allow the ammonia to escape.

ok give me your best.. or if you have a humidor that you think would be better..

ck


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

Always get the biggest one you can. I know I'm not the only one that has learned the hard way.

At some point, the longer you are on this site, you will learn you will likely need a cooler at some point as well as the humidor... Trust me on this one. These guys are nuts.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ameyers41 said:


> Always get the biggest one you can. I know I'm not the only one that has learned the hard way.
> 
> At some point, the longer you are on this site, you will learn you will likely need a cooler at some point as well as the humidor... Trust me on this one. These guys are nuts.


+1

Double your money...and triple the quantity...I go with the 300 count, IMHO!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Me personally would go with humidor #2. But I see no reason you couldn't use a cooler. I have never heard about ammonia not escaping with coolers, but you will be opening your cooler to grab sticks or put more in you will have plenty of Fresh air exchange. Maybe one of the cooler vets can chime in on this


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Me personally would go with humidor #2. But I see no reason you couldn't use a cooler. I have never heard about ammonia not escaping with coolers, but you will be opening your cooler to grab sticks or put more in you will have plenty of Fresh air exchange. Maybe one of the cooler vets can chime in on this


from what i have read, cigars when aging let off ammonia. you dont want that hanging around. plus.. i may want one for the ones im not going to touch for a long time.. IF I CAN! :>


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Let me tell you...I just got my 50ct in from CI today, and boy is it small...Pictures can be very deceiving...I'd go with the 300ct


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

smirak said:


> Let me tell you...I just got my 50ct in from CI today, and boy is it small...Pictures can be very deceiving...I'd go with the 300ct


THAT dear sir, is what i was thinking!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a foot locker. It's a nice box, but man I wish I just paid $70 for a 150 qt marine cooler and called it a day. I still use it and it works well, but since then I have mini cabinet and a 48 qt cooler. So I could've just bought one big one and never had to worry. Plus a cooler holds humidity so much better than any humidor I own. They are completely hands off, drop some KL, hygrometer, few squirts of DW and forget it for 6 months or more!


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

Dude i was in your shoes 2 months ago. I had read about coolers and tupperdors, but i really wanted a humidor. So thinking I would never ever have more than 25-30 smokes on hand at one time, I bought a 50 count thinking I was fine. Then I joined Puff and boy did that humi fill up fast, so I bought another. Again, filled up fast. Now 2 months after joining puff, I have 3, 50 ct humi's filled, 2 1.5 gallon tupperdors filled and I have 70 sticks on the way from cbid, with no where to put them. So i'm finally doing what I should have done long ago, i'm setting up a coolidor. 

IMHO heres what I think you should do. I think that everyone needs atleast one humidor, they look great in your office or man cave or where ever you store your smokes. They look so much better than a coolidor. So get the 300 ct (and thats gonna fill up fast, i give you less than 2 months before it's filled) AND go pick up a cooler. Listen to these guys, your gonna need it, theres so much out there you have no idea yet. Dont be caught having too many cigars to store properly. Get the humi now to store what you have and will be buying in the near future. In the mean time while your filling that humi, put some work in on constructing a coolidor. If done right, with some care and personal touch, they can look pretty damn good. Just take a look at some of the pics on here of coolidors. 

Just my honest opinon though, something I wish I would have done from the start.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

CigarRat said:


> ... and I have 70 sticks on the way from cbid, with no where to put them.


Just send 'em to me. I'll "hold" them for you :smoke:

But yea, go with the cooler. If you want a desktop humi to look at andfor the asthetics then get the RP and keep a few in there. In the future you can use is as a drybox if you want. Then, go and buy a cooler too. That way you will get the cool lookin humi along with future practical cigar storage.


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Like everyone else has mentioned, get the biggest humidor you can afford. I never thought I'd "need" to have more than 10 or so cigars, and after about 2 weeks on Puff I had five times that number.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Coolidors for storing boxes of cigars. I can throw the entire box in there and allow the cigars to marinate each other. They are truly care-free setup like Abe and Gary mentioned.

Humidors are nice if I want to store the singles that I buy from my local B&M. That and the 5-ers and samplers I buy online. They also look impressive. Other than that, Coolidors all the way.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

i think ill do the combo.. 1 for the nice looking, etc.. and the cooler for the storage.. and just rotate what i will want to smoke to the nice humidor.. but i really like the locker.. but.. a real question.. can you EVER had too much storage?? and.. if you have the storage, isnt it a mental deal to fill it up... :>


ck


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

and will i EVER store more than 15 boxes?? thats a ton of cigars..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you're overestimating the whole ammonia in coolers thing. As long as you're opening it occasionally and allowing moderate air exchange, it's not a worry.

I would actually recommend against either of the humidors and stick with the cooler until you can afford something of better quality.


n00b said:


> and will i EVER store more than 15 boxes?? thats a ton of cigars..


Another mistake. It's only around 30 pounds of cigars!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I think you're overestimating the whole ammonia in coolers thing. As long as you're opening it occasionally and allowing moderate air exchange, it's not a worry.
> 
> I would actually recommend against either of the humidors and stick with the cooler until you can afford something of better quality.


so what would you get? the price is not the deciding factor. i like the looks of the RP but was looking at the storage size of the foot locker.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

n00b said:


> i think ill do the combo.. 1 for the nice looking, etc.. and the cooler for the storage.. and just rotate what i will want to smoke to the nice humidor.. but i really like the locker.. but.. a real question.. can you EVER had too much storage??


I doubt it



n00b said:


> and.. if you have the storage, isnt it a mental deal to fill it up... :>


Yes

I understand the wanting the humidor thing. I have three. One I use to save my bands, another 300 count that was a gift but leaks like crazy so I'm going to fix it... some day, and the last one is at my GF house and I have a couple sticks in it. Was it worth it? Yep, I still dig each one of them. Do I use them? Nope, not really. Would I get them again? Yep. They look cool and that is why I got them in the first place.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on size/capacity.

I like Waxingmoon Wood, Daniel Marshal, Savoy to name a few.

If price is really no factor, I also like Humidor Minister and especially Arlin Liss.

Also, unless you're storing nothing but boxes in the bottom, the footlocker's hard to use

Oh yeah and since humidors are accessories and not cigars, this doesn't go in General Cigar Discussion, so now it's not. MOVED


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

wow! now this is nice..
http://www.arlinliss.com/_Ebony/Saif/07,16,11t.jpg


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ok so heres what i did.. i went ahead and ordered the RP, 1. bc it is really nice looking, 2. it can hold more cigars than i have at the moment.. but.. i also added a sampler of Nubs.. 

:>


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

and with the $75 savings you can buy a cooler too oke:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> and with the $75 savings you can buy a cooler too oke:


yeah.. matt, msg me sometime.. i want to get with you on ordering.. :>


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

7 more days and you can PM


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> 7 more days and you can PM


lol.. yeop.. i guess...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

plus... shouldn't you be at work to pay off your future cigar debt??? :rofl:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

im at work.. :>


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to agree with the others that suggested the cooler. I first started with one humidor, then two, and so on. At one point I had 5 humidors going. Then I started buying boxes and new I was in trouble.

I now have a 120qt cooler that I store all my boxes and a couple trays of singles. I also keep 2 humis going - one for NCs and one for CCs. The two humis are pretty full, but I have a good amount of space in the cooler just in case I go on another spending spree!! (it's really not a matter of "if" as much as "when")


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

i think i will order Padron Serie 1926 4 pack maduro sampler.. to put up for a while.. :>


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Great cigars. The best thing about them is that they dont need to be aged. From what I have read here, they are aged for a few years prior to being shipped out. I love the Padron 26 series.


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Depends on size/capacity.
> 
> I like Waxingmoon Wood, Daniel Marshal, Savoy to name a few.
> 
> ...


I checked out some of Humidor Minister's work. Absolutely stunning. Any idea what one is looking at as far as price goes?


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Best just to contact H M.


----------



## jsjohnson1969 (Jun 29, 2011)

n00b said:


> and will i EVER store more than 15 boxes?? thats a ton of cigars..


Hahahah I said the same thing. I have a 50 ct that I smoke out of....a 500 count medice for aging singles out of the box, and a 70 qt coolidor for box storage. I used cedar peices in the coolidor to help absorb and age.

as for if you will ever have 15 boxes....ummm im up to 12 full boxes in storage...that does not count the singles I have in the medice or the 50 ct. I have found that I may not be looking for cigars, but everyonce in a while you will run into deals on boxes you cant ignore.


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

Wineador might have been a good option... works well... stores alot... cheaper.... and most I've seen look pretty good...

Thinking about installing one in the house, when we re design the kitchen...

I started with a 50ct.... got the Diamond Crown 160 ct...

And just bought a 500+ cabinet..... 

You can never buy toooo small from what I've experienced...


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

right on. be sure to follow the seasoning tips to avoid pulling your hair out, cursing, and tossing shit out of your window:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

have already applied 1 layer of water. distilled of course.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

i will be getting the monolith electronic humi next week.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

n00b said:


> have already applied 1 layer of water. distilled of course.


NO!!! I do not recommend wiping the inside of your humidor with dH2O. I'm very much a noob compared to the rest of these guys but I think they'll agree. Wiping with a wet rag can warp the wood and then your humidor seal is F'ed.

Just put a small bowl of dh2o in and let it sit for a few days. Patience is your best friend with all things cigars.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

‪How to set-up your humidor‬‏ - YouTube

‪How To Prepare A Humidor‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

n00b said:


> ‪How to set-up your humidor‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> ‪How To Prepare A Humidor‬‏ - YouTube


The famous video didn't have him wipe out the inside. He just brushed the inner seal very lightly.

The Thompson humidor guy recommended wiping the inside out twice then just putting your cigars in. I'm not telling you what to do, but I'm recommending you don't do that because if you're patient it will save you headaches in the future and the possible warping of wood especially when wiping it out twice with a wet rag. Not to mention drying out your stash.

Herf N Turf is a mod and a very trusted member (read: FOG) and here is his thread on humidor seasoning. Check it out and follow it or ignore it, but there is an immense knowledge base on Puff. Why not use it?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/252258-new-humi-stop.html


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> The *Thompson* humidor guy recommended wiping the inside out twice then just putting your cigars in. I'm not telling you what to do, but I'm recommending you don't do that because if you're patient it will save you headaches in the future and the possible warping of wood especially when wiping it out twice with a wet rag. Not to mention drying out your stash.


You stated the problem up there with just one word..........Thompson! :faint:

Don't wipe you humidor...EVER!!! :banghead:


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

fivespdcat said:


> I've got a foot locker. It's a nice box, but man I wish I just paid $70 for a 150 qt marine cooler and called it a day. I still use it and it works well, but since then I have mini cabinet and a 48 qt cooler. So I could've just bought one big one and never had to worry. Plus a cooler holds humidity so much better than any humidor I own. They are completely hands off, drop some KL, hygrometer, few squirts of DW and forget it for 6 months or more!


Sorry if it is a dumb question... What is a marine cooler? Where do I get one? Sounds like a good method. Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

a marine cooler may be a bit more rugged than a cooler designed for an occasional picnic. The walmart website is probably the best place to get a decent price on oneif they do not have them locally.

By the way, welcome to Puff!! You should go to the new puffer forum and post up an intr5oduction, if you have not already.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> a marine cooler may be a bit more rugged than a cooler designed for an occasional picnic. The walmart website is probably the best place to get a decent price on oneif they do not have them locally.
> 
> By the way, welcome to Puff!! You should go to the new puffer forum and post up an intr5oduction, if you have not already.


Thank you for the reply! I will do that.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

n00b said:


> and will i EVER store more than 15 boxes?? thats a ton of cigars..


LOL,, 300 cigars isn't much, its shocking how quickly you can have a 1000 sticks and be no where near where you want to be, and be completely out of room.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

And all this time I thought a marine cooler was used by Marines! :ask:

They're simply more rugged and typically better insulated.


----------

